# Wart



## Duster73 (Oct 19, 2020)

Curious to know if any other Vizsla owners have dealt with warts?

My 13 month old male has had one under his chin for 4-5 months. It started small and grew to the size of a peanut (or slightly larger than a pea). The vet suggested it will fall off eventually, and didn't really recommend a path forward except waiting. The vet did crush it, but it grew back in size...

That said, has anybody else had warts take this long, or longer, to fall off?

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could use Thuja.
Most puppy warts will go away within a week, or two of use.
You could also look into other natural things to help boost his immune system.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Thuja Occidentalis also helps detoxifying and remove side effects of vaccines.

i know that natures pharmacy and dogsnaturally both sell them.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Thuja Occidentalis= white cedar.
Why do I remember this from 45 years ago but can not remember where I put my glasses 5 minutes ago.?

It is worth giving it a try.


----------

